# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  سوال هل اذا جميعكم تعرف على الطرق الزمنية ما مصير الفوريكس؟؟  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## m707707

اخوانى كتير جدا الصبح اغضبوا جدا منى بسبب موضوعى عن اليورو والشارت الزمنى وعدم تفسيرى وشرحى للزمن وانا واقسم بالله انى ما زعلان منهم 
واحب اوضح كلمة واجو سعة صدركم الى وارجو من الله ان يفصح لسانى لتفقهوا قولى 
هل اذا جميع من فى المنتدى تعلم الشارات الزمنى ما مصير الفوريكس؟؟؟ 
والاجابة
هرد عليك وعارف انى سانال غضبمنكم جميعا ولكنى مقدما اسامحكم ولنفترض ان الشارت الزمنى هوة جزء من ألة الزمن وتخيل لو شخص ما يملك الة الزمن سيكون مصيرة اما الضياع لة شخصيا ما بين الماضى والحاضر او نهاية العالم الذى يعيش فية لان ببساطة انتهى هذا العالم والمقصود هنا الفوريكس بالطبع هذا اذا عرفة شخص واحد فما بالك بالالاف !!ووللتوضيح اكتر يجب فهم النظرية العالم الكبير اينشاتين  نظرية النسبية لاينشاتين  يفترضا لعالم اينشاتين طبقا لمعادلاتة الشهيرة الرياضية البحتة فى عدد مكون من 35 صفحة ان اى جسم سيسير بسرعة الضوء 300 الف كيلو متر بالثانية فى خط الزمن المستقيم سينكسر وينكسر وينكسر حتى يمثل على المحور السينى والصادى بالدائرة!!!!!!!
معنى ذلك انك ستعود الى النقطة التى بدات منها !!! وتصبح كتلك المادية صفر او لا نهائية والزمن صفر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ومعنى توصلك الى الشارت الزمنى سواء انا او غيرى معناة انك تركب وتسير بسرعة الضوء وكتلك صفر يعنى موت والزمن صفر يعنى عالم الفوريكس انتهى فالزمن اصبح صفر وتسير فى دائرة معناة انك لم تعد تعرف  الماضى من الحاضر!!!!! 
وهنا خطورة الموقف فاذا كلنا جميعا تعلمنا الطرق الزمنية الصحيحية معناة اننا جميعا سنسير الى الهاوية بلا شك ومعنا عالم الفوريكس  
ولهذا عندما نموت فى القبور نتحول الى اجسام نورانية كتلتنا صفر والزمن صفر وسبحان الله اذ يقول 
قال سبحانه وتعالى: (ويوم تقوم الساعة يقسم المجرمون ما لبثوا غير ساعة  
وهنا الكفار سيشعرون بان الاف السنين التى مكثوا فيها فى القبور لم تكن الاساعة لانعدام الكتلة فقد تحلل الجسم البشرى تماما والزمن الذى اصبح صفر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
اذا قريت النظرية النسبية للاينشاتين حتما ستصل الى رابط ما بين الشارات الزمنى للفوريكس وستفهم كلامى جيدا 
و الاخ اللى فاتح موضوع يقول انى سالجم بنار يوم القيامة لانى كتمت علم عن المسلمين 
فاقول والله على ما اقول شهيد ان من مصلحكتم جميعا انى اموت ولم اطلع لاحد على الشارت او تعلمها القليل حتى لا يسير بسرعة الضوء فيهلك كما شرحت سابقا  
هل وفقترفى شرحى اما ترونى من المضلين؟

----------


## sgr

سبحان الله 
الارزاق بيد الله 
مثلا سوق الخضار كلا منا يعرفه ويعرف كيف يحصل عليها وكيف يبعها
هل كلنا تجار خضار طبعا لا لان الله لم يجعل نصيبك في هذا السوق 
وقس على ذلك ما تشاء من الاسواق 
قد قدر الله كل شيء قبل خلق السموات والارض بخمسن الف سنه 
سبحان الله 
اي زمن تتكلم عنه 
حتى لو عرفه من في الالارض جميعا 
وقد كتب الله الرزق لفئه من الناس لن يستطيع بقيه البشر ان يربحوا علما بانهم يملكون  طرق الزمن
الرزق ليس بالذكاء او القوه
كم من بشر مستو الذكاء لديهم عادي او دون ذلك ومع هذا فهم اغنياء
سبحان الله عما يصفون

----------


## berkanelife

طرح رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## Mz505

الله يكون في العون

----------


## أبو جوان

بجد خليتني أضحك من كل قلبي
very funny يا اينشتاين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ايهاب العربي

:Big Grin:  ايه يا عم الكلام الكبير ده  انا من قبل  مادخل عالم الفوركس  قريت كتير  عن النظريه النسبيه لاينشتاين  بس ايه علاقتها بالاسعار والفوركس  :016: 
وبعدين انا قريت كتير في   مجالات الفوركس والزمن ومافهمتش حاجه بصراحه اطلاقا 
وعاز اسال حضرتك والاخوه المهتمين سوال  ؟
مثلا في مصر سعر  الريال السعودي بيبقي غالي وبيزداد سعره اوقات العمره والحج 
طيب لما اجي ابص علي الشارت هالاقي  في شهر  رمضان مثلا او قبله باسبوع الريال ارتفع سعر
واتوقع منه ده للسنه الجايه ان السعر قبل التوقيت ده هايرتفع  هل  هذا هو التوقيت الزمني  اللي بتتكلموا عنه ولا انا فاهم غلط ولا مش فاهم خالص  :Big Grin: 
وبعدين دلوقتي في كلا حضرتك يعني ايه لوانا  عرفت الاسعار  بطريقه اينشتاين اني هاتلاشي  هو انا هاجري بسرعه الضوء مع الاسعار  :Big Grin:  وبالتالي  الزمن = صفر 
والله يرحمه اينشتاين ليه مابقاش  مليونير 
تقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  واوعي تكون زعلت من هزاري  :Big Grin:

----------


## amiro

و ما تدرى نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وما تدرى نفس باى ارض تموت

----------


## أبو مازن

1. بافتراض نظريتك صحيحة هل نقص سوق الفوركس بوصول المعلومة اليك ؟  
2. هل انت كشف حسابك لا يوجد به اي خسارة بمعني اخر هل انت ملياردير ؟ 
اذا كان اجابة 2 بلا اذا لماذا تخفي ما تعلم

----------


## Ha-D

نرجع ونقول اللهم لاسهل الا ماجعلتة سهل.

----------


## غلبان فوركس

> اخوانى كتير جدا الصبح اغضبوا جدا منى بسبب موضوعى عن اليورو والشارت الزمنى وعدم تفسيرى وشرحى للزمن وانا واقسم بالله انى ما زعلان منهم 
> واحب اوضح كلمة واجو سعة صدركم الى وارجو من الله ان يفصح لسانى لتفقهوا قولى 
> هل اذا جميع من فى المنتدى تعلم الشارات الزمنى ما مصير الفوريكس؟؟؟ 
> والاجابة
> هرد عليك وعارف انى سانال غضبمنكم جميعا ولكنى مقدما اسامحكم ولنفترض ان الشارت الزمنى هوة جزء من ألة الزمن وتخيل لو شخص ما يملك الة الزمن سيكون مصيرة اما الضياع لة شخصيا ما بين الماضى والحاضر او نهاية العالم الذى يعيش فية لان ببساطة انتهى هذا العالم والمقصود هنا الفوريكس بالطبع هذا اذا عرفة شخص واحد فما بالك بالالاف !!ووللتوضيح اكتر يجب فهم النظرية العالم الكبير اينشاتين  نظرية النسبية لاينشاتين  يفترضا لعالم اينشاتين طبقا لمعادلاتة الشهيرة الرياضية البحتة فى عدد مكون من 35 صفحة ان اى جسم سيسير بسرعة الضوء 300 الف كيلو متر بالثانية فى خط الزمن المستقيم سينكسر وينكسر وينكسر حتى يمثل على المحور السينى والصادى بالدائرة!!!!!!!
> معنى ذلك انك ستعود الى النقطة التى بدات منها !!! وتصبح كتلك المادية صفر او لا نهائية والزمن صفر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ومعنى توصلك الى الشارت الزمنى سواء انا او غيرى معناة انك تركب وتسير بسرعة الضوء وكتلك صفر يعنى موت والزمن صفر يعنى عالم الفوريكس انتهى فالزمن اصبح صفر وتسير فى دائرة معناة انك لم تعد تعرف  الماضى من الحاضر!!!!! 
> وهنا خطورة الموقف فاذا كلنا جميعا تعلمنا الطرق الزمنية الصحيحية معناة اننا جميعا سنسير الى الهاوية بلا شك ومعنا عالم الفوريكس  
> ولهذا عندما نموت فى القبور نتحول الى اجسام نورانية كتلتنا صفر والزمن صفر وسبحان الله اذ يقول 
> ...

                                         اخى الفاضل 
                 نقبل منك اقل من ذلك نقبل منك شرح كيفيه استخدام مربع التسعه

----------


## af159

استحلفك بالله يا اخي الا تبوح بهذا السر لوكان يترتب علي معرفة هذا السر هلاك العالم ونهايته اللهم لا اسئلك رد القضاء ولكني أسئلك اللطف فيه  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي  قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا  صدق الله العظيم

----------


## Mr.Fx

مكنتش عايز أشارك فى الموضوع ... لكن بجد أنا ابتسمت من قلبى " عمرك شفتها دى واحد يبتسم من قلبه ؟ " المهم ايه اللى بتقولوه ياجدعان ده ؟ لامؤاخذة يعنى ايه الخرابيط والكلام الفاضى ده ؟ انا لا أفقه أى شئ عن الزمنى والرقمى او ماشابه من الطرق .. لكنى أتعجب من أخ سابق سأل عن برنامج لحساب حركة العملات فلكيا !!! يعنى قول ماعطارد يقع جنب المريخ والزهرة يريح جنبهم ونجمتين يعملولى شكل تمساح ولا حوت اقول علطول اليورو طالع .. ولو طلع من السما دخان يبقى نذير هبل ونقول الكيبل نازل ... الكلام ده كنت بقوله فى احد الشاتات "عشان المراقب يرتاح من حذف الجمل والاشارات " للتريقة على الدجل والشعوذة اللى بقت ماشية فى الفوريكس واحد مش قادر يوصل لاتجاه سعر العملة بالطرق الطبيعية يقوم يلجأ للنجوم والكواكب والافلاك والطرق الزمكانية والرقمية .. افيقوا يرحمكم الله .. لقد خلق الله - سبحانه وتعالى الكون وقدره تقديرا كما قلتم - ولكنه وضع قبل خلق العالم نواميس او قوانين ثابته .. راسخة .. تزول منها الجبال هذه القوانين هى على قدر جهدك تنال ، ولا يستوى الذين يعملون والذين لايعملون .. وان السعى والاجتهاد هم دستور العمل على الارض ولكن ليس كما يظن البعض بالعمل الشاق فى كل الاحوال ولكن كما يقول الغربيين الذين فهموا الحياة اكثر مننا ..Dont Work Hard , Work Smart 
نقطة أخرى : حدود معرفتى بالنظرية النسبية هى ان المادة تتحول لطاقة اذا سارت بسرعة الضوء ومن هذا المبدأ نشأت المعادلة التى كونت القنبلة الذرية والمعجلات اى المفاعلات التى تعجل من حركة او اصطدام ذرات اليورانيوم المخصب مما ينتج عنها طاقة هائلة هى الانفجار الذرى .. وصححوا لى اذا كنت أخطات ، فما علاقة هذا اذا بالفوريكس ؟!
نقطة أخيرة أود الاشارة اليها : فى رأيى ان تفسير هذه الاية قال سبحانه وتعالى: (ويوم تقوم الساعة يقسم المجرمون ما لبثوا غير ساعة 
ليس على الوجه الذى جاء به والا فلما خص سبحانه وتعالى المجرمون بهذا القول ؟ وماذا سيقول المؤمنون حينها ؟ انهم لبثوا دهرا فى القبور ؟ ثم ان تراهات الزمن والكتله دى عندنا احنا بس لكن عند الحق سبحانه وتعالى الامور لها مقاييس اخرى .. الزمن على الارض يقاس لانه حتما هناك نهاية سواء لك او لى او للمنتدى او للارض والبشرية ككل فى يوم ما .. وحين يصبح لا مكان للموت فى الاخرة اى انه ليس هناك نهاية اى أبدية فلا قيمة للزمن ... كل هذا علاقته ايه بالفوريكس ايضا ؟
مهما كانت قوة علمك فهو ليس من العلم الذى ينبغى كتمه وهو اثنان علم ضار لانفع من وراءه كالسحر وما شابه وعلوم الحرب والعسكرية الدقيقة التى قد تكشف لحبيبك قبل عدوك اساليبك فى القتال والحرب ... تقبل تحياتى واتمنى الا تجد فى كلامى شيئا تحمله فى صدرك منى لانى ما أحببت الا نشر الخير والعلم من يوم ما التحقت بالمنتدى ولن تجد ردا لى فيه شكر وحسب ولكن كل رد كان يحمل اما نصيحة او فكرة او برهان

----------


## ult[email protected]$

يا أخي ما هذا الكلام ؟؟؟ شو نهاية العالم ونهاية الفوركس ؟؟؟؟ ما هذا يا أخي ؟؟؟؟؟؟  
رجاء حار جدا جدا جدا ،،، إن كان لديك إضافة فتفضل بها وإن لم يكن عندك ما تضيفه فما فائدة الموضوع ؟

----------


## Mr.Fx

نقطة اخرى نسيتها : نحن نتحول لاجسام نورانية لانها الروح التى تبقى والاجسام تبلى فى القبور ثم ان للروح كتلة .. الا تعلم ان للضوء كتلة ؟ وقد تكون الروح اطياف من النور او الضوء الالهى اكتسبت صفات العقل والادراك والوعى من قوة روح خالقها وكل هذا له كتله ثم ان لها زمن وهو الفترة من موتها وخروجها من الجسد حتى يوم بعثها من جديد فى الجسد الذى خرجت منه .. هناك مفاهيم خاطئة احببت اوضحها فقط وقد يكون رأيك صحيح يحتمل الخطأ ورأيى خطأ يحتمل الصواب

----------


## X_MM_X

لا تعليق ..... 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل يرزق من يشاء

----------


## الملوادى

ربنا يوفقك 
احتفظ بسرك لنفسك لانريده

----------


## ahmedsindi

> ايه يا عم الكلام الكبير ده  انا من قبل  مادخل عالم الفوركس  قريت كتير  عن النظريه النسبيه لاينشتاين  بس ايه علاقتها بالاسعار والفوركس 
> وبعدين انا قريت كتير في   مجالات الفوركس والزمن ومافهمتش حاجه بصراحه اطلاقا 
> وعاز اسال حضرتك والاخوه المهتمين سوال  ؟
> مثلا في مصر سعر  الريال السعودي بيبقي غالي وبيزداد سعره اوقات العمره والحج 
> طيب لما اجي ابص علي الشارت هالاقي  في شهر  رمضان مثلا او قبله باسبوع الريال ارتفع سعر
> واتوقع منه ده للسنه الجايه ان السعر قبل التوقيت ده هايرتفع  هل  هذا هو التوقيت الزمني  اللي بتتكلموا عنه ولا انا فاهم غلط ولا مش فاهم خالص 
> وبعدين دلوقتي في كلا حضرتك يعني ايه لوانا  عرفت الاسعار  بطريقه اينشتاين اني هاتلاشي  هو انا هاجري بسرعه الضوء مع الاسعار  وبالتالي  الزمن = صفر 
> والله يرحمه اينشتاين ليه مابقاش  مليونير 
> تقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم  واوعي تكون زعلت من هزاري

 ايوه ياعم انت حتتلاشى 
و الفلوس اللي حتكسبها من الفوركس لما تبقى حضرتك بسرعة الضوء 
انا حخدها لاني ماشي تاتا تاتا :Ongue: 
وبالاعتماد على النظرية دي
اقدر اقول اني اكتشفت سر توزيع البزر جوا البطيخ
بس مش حقولها عشان العالم ماينفجرش !

----------


## أبو جوان

:Big Grin:

----------


## ali55

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بن عبدالله

> استحلفك بالله يا اخي الا تبوح بهذا السر لوكان يترتب علي معرفة هذا السر هلاك العالم ونهايته اللهم لا اسئلك رد القضاء ولكني أسئلك اللطف فيه  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي  قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا  صدق الله العظيم

   
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كلامك يخوف يا اخي الكريم
استحلفت الرجل ان لا يبوح بما لديه 
ثم اتيت بآيه من القرأن الكريم
طيب ليش اردت ان تشعللها  في موضوع الاخ الرمز (استراتيجية زوايا جان)
انت قلت بالحرف الواحد وانا اقتبس من كلامك :
(بالعكس يا عمرو باشا  انا حابب اشعلل الموضوع  وبالفعل انت جبت اللي انا اقصده)
والكلام كان لك
ثم اتيت بمثال بالارقام 
المهم اخي الكريم
مرة تضع في توقيعك عبارة (اعتزلت المنتديات ....)
ومرة تمسحها وتعود للمنتديات
فجأة تدخل على موضوع يهتم بالزوايا و تقول انا حابب  اشعلل الموضوع
ثم تأتي هنا لتستحلف الرجل ان لا يبوح بما لديه (بين قوسين ان لا يشعللها)
سؤال بسيط : لماذا هذا التناقض؟  
 اعتقد ان الموضوع باكمله لم يعد له داع ففيه تناقضات

----------


## kingooo

> ايوه ياعم انت حتتلاشى 
> و الفلوس اللي حتكسبها من الفوركس لما تبقى حضرتك بسرعة الضوء 
> انا حخدها لاني ماشي تاتا تاتا
> وبالاعتماد على النظرية دي
> اقدر اقول اني اكتشفت سر توزيع البزر جوا البطيخ
> بس مش حقولها عشان العالم ماينفجرش !

 بجد هموت على روحي من الضحك  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :012:   :Ongue:

----------


## af159

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كلامك يخوف يا اخي الكريم
> استحلفت الرجل ان لا يبوح بما لديه 
> ثم اتيت بآيه من القرأن الكريم
> طيب ليش اردت ان تشعللها في موضوع الاخ الرمز (استراتيجية زوايا جان)
> انت قلت بالحرف الواحد وانا اقتبس من كلامك :
> (بالعكس يا عمرو باشا انا حابب اشعلل الموضوع وبالفعل انت جبت اللي انا اقصده)
> والكلام كان لك
> ثم اتيت بمثال بالارقام 
> ...

   في البداية اخي احب اعرف سنك كام سنة بالظبط قبل ان ارد عليك واعلق علي كلامك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## brokensoul08

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كلامك يخوف يا اخي الكريم
> استحلفت الرجل ان لا يبوح بما لديه 
> ثم اتيت بآيه من القرأن الكريم
> طيب ليش اردت ان تشعللها  في موضوع الاخ الرمز (استراتيجية زوايا جان)
> انت قلت بالحرف الواحد وانا اقتبس من كلامك :
> (بالعكس يا عمرو باشا  انا حابب اشعلل الموضوع  وبالفعل انت جبت اللي انا اقصده)
> والكلام كان لك
> ثم اتيت بمثال بالارقام 
> ...

 راجع موضوعات ابو زياد لكي تعرف من هو فوالله من القلة النادرة جدا التي رايتها تحب الخير للناس و تشارك ابداعاتها -  فعلا الي مايعرف الصقر يشويه -

----------


## forexmen

سبحان الله في خلقه - الناس ساعات ربنا يكفينا الشر بتتوهم بنفسيها جدا وتنسي ان فوق كل زي علم عليم 
لو الموضوع واقف علي العلم بس والاستراتيجيات مكنش حد غلب المهم الي يلتزم ويطبق يا اخوان - هو فيه حد ضمن انه او خد نفس هيطلعه تاني ولا لو نام هيقوم الصبح  
استغفروا الله جميعا - 
و من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا و يرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب و من يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه  
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## X_MM_X

> ايوه ياعم انت حتتلاشى 
> و الفلوس اللي حتكسبها من الفوركس لما تبقى حضرتك بسرعة الضوء 
> انا حخدها لاني ماشي تاتا تاتا
> وبالاعتماد على النظرية دي
> اقدر اقول اني اكتشفت سر توزيع البزر جوا البطيخ
> بس مش حقولها عشان العالم ماينفجرش !

  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## salas

عنجد الفوركس لحس مخ الناس الله يعينا يا رب بس بتعرف لو اينشتاين عايش وقرأ الموضوع بتوقع كان صار شفير تكسي وترك الفيزياء

----------


## أبوسليمان

*الأرزاق بيد الله  
سبحآنه *

----------


## أبو جوان

> ايوه ياعم انت حتتلاشى 
> و الفلوس اللي حتكسبها من الفوركس لما تبقى حضرتك بسرعة الضوء 
> انا حخدها لاني ماشي تاتا تاتا
> وبالاعتماد على النظرية دي
> اقدر اقول اني اكتشفت سر توزيع البزر جوا البطيخ
> بس مش حقولها عشان العالم ماينفجرش !

 عسل يا أحمد عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل  :Big Grin:

----------


## فادي1

> عنجد الفوركس لحس مخ الناس الله يعينا يا رب بس بتعرف لو اينشتاين عايش وقرأ الموضوع بتوقع كان صار شفير تكسي وترك الفيزياء

  :Big Grin:  احلى مشاركة قرأتها  :Big Grin:  
اخي صاحب الموضوع اقرأ اية الكرسي جيدا سترى ان ما تتحدث عنه مستحيل الحدوث,,, وهو ان يكون ما تعرفه في اسرار تجارة الفوركس -مع تحفظي على كلمة اسرار وانا اسميها فنيات او مهارات متاحة في الانترنت للذي يبحث عنها باصرار ومتابعة- سوف تتسبب في هلاك من يتعلمها ؟؟؟,,, هذا الكلام ليس بالعقلاني ولا يصدقه مسلم,,, مع احترامي الشديد,,, اخي اريد ان انبهك الى شيء وهو ان هناك الكثير من الافلام الغربية والمغرضة والتي تتحدث عن نهاية العالم او اسرار من الممكن ان تتسبب في نهاية العالم (مثل فلم حفار القبور او فلم ارمجدون وغيره وغيره,,,) فهذه لها رسالة واضحة جدا ولكن,,,, المسلمون لا يهمهم شيء,,, طالما انهم ملتزمون بالشريعة الاسلامية.

----------


## adam222

موضوع كوميدي  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
استودعكم عقولكم

----------


## فادي1

> استحلفك بالله يا اخي الا تبوح بهذا السر لوكان يترتب علي معرفة هذا السر هلاك العالم ونهايته اللهم لا اسئلك رد القضاء ولكني أسئلك اللطف فيه  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي  قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا  صدق الله العظيم

 اولا يا اخي هلاك العالم و نهايته محدد من عند الله عز وجل وهذا لا يقبل الشك,,, الله يهدينا ويهديك,,, ثانيا: ارجو توضيح موضع الاستشهاد بالاية الكريمة عن قصة العجل والخوار وعلاقتها فيما يتحدث عنه اخونا صاحب الموضوع,,,

----------


## af159

> راجع موضوعات ابو زياد لكي تعرف من هو  فوالله من القلة النادرة جدا التي رايتها تحب الخير للناس و تشارك ابداعاتها - فعلا الي مايعرف الصقر يشويه -

    ده بس من ذوقك يا رامي  :Eh S(7):  :Inlove:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## brokensoul08

> ده بس من ذوقك يا رامي

  :Eh S(7):  و الله دي الحقيقة استاذي و يكفي موضوعاتك و منها مؤشر مركز الثقل و الشمعة المستقبلية و مشاركاتك التي لا تبخل فيها بعلمك 
بارك الله فيك استاذ ابو زياد في رزقك و علمك    

> و عموما لكل من انتقدني بسبب مشاركتي السابقة سواء وصل الانتقاد الى اللهجة العنيفة في الكلام فدعونا نفكر تفكير منطقي :
> تقولون ان هذا الرجل الكريم في سلوكه تناقض لتناقض ردوده بين هذا الموضوع و اخر
> هذا الكلام ينقلنا الى مجموعة من الاسئلة تحتاج الى اجابة  : هل صاحب هذا الموضوع و الموضوع الاخر نفس الشخص
> هل الهدف من هذا الموضوع هو نفس هدف الموضوع الاخر
> هل شخصية كاتب هذا الموضوع و اسلوب كلامه مثل الشخص الاخر في الموضوع الاخر
> و بالتالي كان يمكن افتراض حسن النية و هو بان الرد لم يكن لتناقض في شخصيته و لكن هو لاختلاف المواضيع و بالتالي كان لا بد من اختلاف اسلوب الرد فكلا الموضوعين مختلفان تماما و لكن ما حدث هو اننا بدانا بافتراض السىء قبل الحسن و ارجعنا التناقض لشخصيته و حكمنا عليه فكيف لنا ان نحكم على شخص بدون على الاقل مشاهدة ردوده و مشاركاته لنعرف مدى حبه لمساعدة الناس و ان يعطيهم مجهوده .. 
> و لذلك فقبل اصدار الاحكام بصفة سريعة على الناس و الحكم على سلوكياتهم اذا لم يكن لدينا الوقت لمعرفة ذلك فليس لنا الحق في الحكم على سلوكياتهم و طبيعي اختلاف شخصيات البشر و اذا وجد تناقض يكون بالنصيحة و ليس بالنقد اللاذع و افتراض الحسن قبل السىء و عدم الانفعال و اصدار الاحكام وقت الغضب و من واجبنا عندما نرى سوء تفاهم بين اثنين او انهم لا يستطيعون رؤية شخصية بعضهما بوضوح ان نوضح ذلك حتى تتضح الحقيقة و يزول سوء الفهم او على الاقل نصل لافضل الحلول الوسطية في التعامل بينهما و تفادي الغضب و الانفعالات

 و عموما فقد سامحت كل من انتقدني او تجنبت  التعامل معه نهائيا لكي لا ادخل في حوارات جانبية اخرى و انفعالات و احتسب اجري عند الله عز و جل   :Eh S(7):

----------


## تلميذ الايام

السلام عليكم
رفقا بنا ايها القوم
سر ايه للي انت جاي تقول عليه؟    
اي طرق زمنية او تحليل فني او اساسي ليست كل شي في دنيا المال
لا يوجد استراتيجية للتداول ناجحة 100% 
انا بدأت اجزم بان هناك من يهمة بتعتيم المعلومة على المتداول في اي مكان لا يريد ان يتطور 
ربما انهم اصحاب شركات الماركت ميكر 
لانه باختصار اذا الكل عرف يحلل ويقراء الشارت ويفهم بالاساسي والرقمي ؛ ماذا ستستفيد هذه الشركات؟
نهاية الفوركس ستكون رافعة مالية منخفضة + شركات نو دايلنج ديسك ؛ نصيبهم السبريد فقط لاغير . 
اي عضو لا يريد البوح بطريقة متاجرة ناجحة ليس لدينا مشكلة في ذلك 
المشكلة تكمن في ظهوره بين حين وآخر لاستعراض عضلاته وانه يملك السر العظيم 
امتلك يا اخي اسرار الدنيا كلها براحتك لكن لا تحبطني وتسبب لي مشاكل . بمعنى ابتعد !!! 
اضحكني بعض لاعضاء في تبريرهم للاحتفاظ بالسر
البعض يقول انها للاذكياء فقط
 وبعضهم يقول نهاية العالم

----------


## أبو البواسل

يا أخي ...أتمنى من أي شخص يريد تفسير نظرية لأحد عظماء العلم أن يكون ملماً ببعض أساسيات العلم ...فقط لا غير ....حتى تكون دماغه مستوعبة للفكرة ...لكن هذه مشكلتنا نحن العرب سنبقى نحلل ما بين الأسطر و نبحث عن إبرة في جبال من القش ...و الغرب يسير للأمام بخطوات عملاقة ...أين كنا نحن عندما وصل اخواننا في الغرب إلى القمر و عادوا منه ..( يا جماعة القمرررر ) في ستينات القرررررررررن الماضي ....فاهمين القرن الماضي ...اي شو زمن و شو نظرية و عفوا يعني موضوعك و كأنوا جايين نناقش تطبيق علم الذرة على كوكب لم نكتشفه بعد ...

----------


## TEXXON

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......  لا كده تخطينا الخطوط الحمر الله يهدينا ويهديكم  *** ويسالونك عن الروح قل الروح من امر ربي وما اؤتيتم من العلم الا قليلا ***  شوف الاية وما اؤتيتم من العلم الا قليلا لا يجوز ان تقول الروح كتلة انتبه يا اخي  شكله جان جنن الجميع  الله يهدينا ويهديك  اعذرني لكني مجبر ان اغضب لربي  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......

----------


## hinoo101

أعزكم الله جميعا ........ فمثل هذه الموضوعات لا تجدى ولا تفيد نفعا ابدا  والكل تقريبا يعلم ذلك جيدا .. ولكن ما تعجبت له بعد قراءة الموضوع كاملا ألاخ الكريم اللى بيحلف صاحب الموضوع ما يقول اصل العالم ينتهى هههههههههه والادهى من ذلك أنه يؤيد كلامه بإية من القرآن الكريم لم أجد لها اى علاقة بالموضوع تماما .  وانا كمان عايز اقول لصاحب الموضوع اوعى تقول والنبى يا شيخ ما تقول اصل ننفجر كلنا هههههههه وكفاية الانفجار اللى احنا عايشين فيه .  ودى وتقديرى للجميع

----------


## أبو جوان

الآن بدأت الحقيقة المرة تصبح واضحة كوضوح الشمس
شركات الوساطة تمنع المتاجرين العاديين أمثالنا من الوصول إلى الحقيقة
لأنهم أحسوا بأن الخطر يداهمهم
لماذا يختفي كل من يحاول كشف المحظور ؟؟؟
قل لي يا أخي ، كم دفعوا لك من الأموال الطائلة لكي تخفي السر ؟؟؟
قل لنا كم المبلغ المرقوم من ست أو سبع أصفار الذي تم ارساله إليك ؟؟؟
قل لي : على ماذا وقعت من الأوراق التي سيحاكمونك عن طريقها لو أفشيت السر ؟؟؟
قل لنا ، هل يراقبونكم في تحركاتكم وسكناتهم ودخولهم الشبكة العنكبوتية ، هل يراقبون منازلكم ، هل يثقون بكم وتثقون بهم ؟؟؟
ونهاية أقول : وما خفي كان أعظم

----------

